# What's your usual style?



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

do you usually dress up (not totally "up") every day? do you sit around in your sweats if you know you're not gonna end up doing anything? just jeans and a t-shirt?

for me, if i know i'm gonna be sitting home all day, i don't bother getting dressed and sit in my pajamas. usually, every day, i have to pick my sis up from school, though, so i usually just throw some jeans on and a shirt or just wear sweats.


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

tank top and jeans . .. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2006)

My usual style is business casual. I would love it if it wear jeans, tshirt and flip flops.


----------



## Geek (May 5, 2006)

I'm a total surfer look guy. Long shorts, sandals, t-shirt, Tigerwoods fitted baseball cap on backwards. LOL


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

oo ... i 4got about flip flops ... they are my new favorite thing ...

i used to wear heels all the time .. cuz ... i 5' even ... and i've just rediscovered my flip flops .. and i love flip floping around now !!


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

can u post a pic ?.. LoL


----------



## Andi (May 5, 2006)

for school itÂ´s always jeans and fitted t-shirts or casual tops

if I stay home itÂ´s sweats...the ugliest ones I can find LOL. I love sitting at home looking like a bum.

for going out at night on weekends itÂ´s the total opposite, short skirts, high heels, sexy tops...I like the idea of only REALLY dressing up once a week but then all the way :satisfied:


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

LoL .. that reminds me ... when my bf, friends, and family see me sitting @ home ... they say i look like a bum ! x_X

My sit @ home look is this : i wake up - still in PJs ... hair frizzy and uncombed , no mu &lt;-- of course and .... i look like a total mess ...

.. then when i dress up .. they're like .. wow ... wut a difference ....

and then they ask y i don't do it everyday .... ehh .... y dress up .. if i'm just gonna sit @ home ?


----------



## popeye (May 5, 2006)

oh man, i am a mess when im at home too. that's why i'm terrified of unexpected company. always call first! ha ha ha.


----------



## fickledpink (May 5, 2006)

If I'm not going anywhere special I try to stay as comfortable as possible. T-shirt and jeans, sweats, tanks- anything that feels good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

At home I just go around in sweats or boxers/sleep shorts and large shirts or sleep tops. If I'm going out I wear dress casual (it actually depends on where I'm going, for instance going out to dinner would be a reason to dress a bit nicer or going shopping at nice shops the same). At school functions I am always the best dressed because I would rather be over-dressed than under-dressed any day. :laughing: Plus I've been told that we in California (and West Coast people in general) dress up less than East Coast people, so I guess I'm East Coast at heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (May 5, 2006)

yah .. that's wut i tell ppl sometimes ...

"call me 1st , my house is a mess and i don't want u to see it like that" truth is .. i'm a mess .... lol


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2006)

i'm usually jeans and T


----------



## aninatolosa (May 5, 2006)

JEANS...but dress it up in different styles. Heels, flipflops etc


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 5, 2006)

if i know that i'm going to stay home all day i stay in my underwear and a tank top. and if i'm going to leave the house i wear jeans and a top. if i were to go to the club i would wear jeans again with a nice top. i'm all about jeans.


----------



## Pauline (May 5, 2006)

I like wearing my sporty clothes or jeans a t shirt and my scholl heels.


----------



## KellyB (May 5, 2006)

Well, I wear scrubs everyday for work and have become accustomed to the comfort thing, so I'm a laid back kind of girl when I'm not working. My idea of dressing up is colored panties.


----------



## Maja (May 5, 2006)

When I'm not going anywhere I wear sweats and a T-shirt. I love being comfy at home. I also don't wear mu and don't do my hair. lol


----------



## pinkbundles (May 5, 2006)

if i know i'm going to be home all day, then i just stay in my pjs. i just make sure that my hair is nice and neat in case anyone (family) came over. at least i don't look like a total wreck! but if i'm going out to run errands (usually the main reason i'm out nowadays), then it's just jeans and a top. at work, it's business casual.


----------



## SierraWren (May 5, 2006)

I really don't reflect on it too much. Jeans or a skirt, depending on the weather, and a sweater or long or short sleeved top or blouse.When I worked it was more,fitted pants,blouses, jackets-but after a while,even that tapered off to mainly jeans and nice shirts and heels. And now I'm not working--let's just say the mirror and I are no longer exactly allies.It's more a stor of mutual rejection.


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2006)

I'm quite like pinkbundles in the main reason I leave the house is to run errands. In which case, I'm in jeans and a shirt when it's cold out. Short or capris and a shirt when it's warmer. Around the house I'm generally in lounge pants and a sweatshirt... I don't do mu makeup everyday, but I wear it on occasion around the house for a "pick-me-up" and 90% of the time I go out, and I comb my hair daily... Nothing fancy! Jobs are generally business casual attire for me.


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 5, 2006)

I'm a jeans kind of girl, very casual...I envy my friend who looks perfect whenever and whereever even on her 'bad' days, I would love to be like that.


----------



## wondatwins2 (May 5, 2006)

I love casual clothing! I'm that jean and maybe a fitted T type of girl. At home it's laid back time with pj shorts and long shirts! And I also love flip flops! If I could wear them in the winter i would!


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 5, 2006)

Even if I'm just sitting at home I like to wear a nice pair of jeans or a skirt and a dressy top like a nice halter top or off the shoulder top. Sometimes I'll wear my yoga pants with a tank top if I want to be comfy.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 5, 2006)

At home, always comfy. But when I'm out, I love to just look casual/glam/cute at the same time...


----------



## girl_geek (May 6, 2006)

Depends on what I'm doing....

Work or Church: business casual, usually dress pants (skirts on rare occasions), sweater or button-up shirt, dress shoes or boots, full face of mu (though my "full face" is not quite as elaborate as some girls on this site! But it includes eye, lip, and face mu)

Weekends/Running Errands/Evenings Out: Jeans, fitted t-shirt or sexy shirt (depending on the occasion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), boots or flip-flops, usually a full face of mu unless I'm just running to the grocery store or something

Not leaving the house: sweats and no mu, no styling the hair either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Joyeuux (May 6, 2006)

At work, I have to wear the full MAC black. I love wearing heeled boots, gauchos, a camisole with a lightweight jacket on top.

When I'm off? Flip flops, jeans and a tank top!


----------



## pieced (May 6, 2006)

I like the bum look for sitting at hoem, but when I go out to meet friends, then I'm semi dressed up, and for work, it's just a t-shirt and work jeans, and going out, I go all the way...


----------



## girl_geek (May 7, 2006)

Ugh, I would get so sick of wearing black every day, I love color! (I wear black pants a lot to work, but always with a colored shirt!) On the rare occasions I do wear a black shirt, I always wear colored accessories and often carry a colored bag! And I never, ever wear a black shirt with black pants or skirt! But that's just me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 7, 2006)

summer: thrift store skirt, tshirt, flipflops

winter: sneekers, hoodie, tshirt, jeans


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

If I have no were to be and just stay home by myself like the last couple of days I stay in my PJ's till my BF is about to get home (call first) other than that I'm usually in jeans and T-Shirt.


----------



## mac-whore (May 7, 2006)

My style options are pretty extreme. Either i'm extremely bummy which is when i'm sitting around the house in sweats and a T, or I'm dressed up which is usually heels &amp; dressy shirt that i may pair with fitted jeans or a nice skirt.. just depends.


----------



## kaeisme (May 7, 2006)

I am in scrubs most all days..but I do love jeans..and even lil dresses.


----------



## michal_cohen (May 8, 2006)

i have a very funny style

in the summer i love jeans and a shirt or a shirt without sleves

and in the winter i love to wear suites


----------



## Joyeuux (May 8, 2006)

hahaha, I love it! It makes shopping SO easy! I always do my makeup first and then pick my clothes. I do like to wear bright &amp; colorful accessories every once in a while, but really, I tend to let the makeup be my color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (May 8, 2006)

If I could too, I would probably wear black all the time and add color with accessories such as purses, necklaces, etc and of course, my make up... especially my eyes.


----------



## Leony (May 8, 2006)

I usually wear pants/jeans, short/long or casual dress strap/strapless.


----------



## Fairy_Princess (May 10, 2006)

I try to add variety to my atire everyday i always wear something different, sort of unexpected but in a Katherine way, i have my own style and i dont really try to look like everyone else... when i am at home though i just walk around in what i wpre to bed the night before untili decide to take a shower :smileno:


----------



## Amethyst (May 10, 2006)

I'm a jeans person and I usually have some kind of nice top on or a tee shirt and a blazer with jeans. I like to be comfortable since I have to dress up for work all week.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 11, 2006)

I love having my comfy days! Even to school, I'll wear cut off sweats sometimes. Fitted T's, hoodies, jeans, sneakers, and flipflops are my main school wear. When dressing up, it's usually a dressier shirt w/ jeans, skirt, and stilettos! I love stilettos, although I don't wear them often.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (May 11, 2006)

Exactly the same for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (May 12, 2006)

business casual or business most days. in the evenings i love drawstring pants and tanks for around the house. if i'm going out i love my jeans!


----------



## Arial (May 14, 2006)

Usually jeans and t-shirt but love to dress up at weekends.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

im always in sweats( cute ones) and a tee with sneakers,and if its nice out some flip flops. i harly ever wear jeans. and if im home i stay in my pjs, i never understood why people will get dressed even when they know there not going out :wtf:


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 14, 2006)

Me too! People always come round and say 'Oh gosh your not dressed!' but I'm like no I've bathed I'm just no ready, besides I feel uncomfortable wearing clothes in the house!


----------



## charish (May 15, 2006)

at home i wear workout clothes cause i'm always working out. somtimes i'll change and put some shorts and a cute top on. i like to be comfortable at home.


----------

